# Newest archery club in Southern Alberta



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Despain,

We are currently in the process of setting up a new facility. Send me your personal email address and I will send you a copy of our layout. In the meantime, check out the video posted on the main page of our website. Its nice to see a new club promoting our beloved sport.

www.crarchery.ca


Best of luck!


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

SpiritArcher said:


> Hi Despain,
> 
> We are currently in the process of setting up a new facility. Send me your personal email address and I will send you a copy of our layout. In the meantime, check out the video posted on the main page of our website. Its nice to see a new club promoting our beloved sport.
> 
> ...


that is a beautiful facility


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks. Its been a long time coming. We've been in a facility for the past twelve years that had steadily gone downhill due to landlord neglect. The new facility isn't set-up yet but we have been moving in slowly since taking possesson on March 23rd. We are having a grand opening celebration and open house on May 12th, 2012. If you're in the Edmonton area that day, feel free to come out and check us out.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

That is so great. We are starting out with no budget thus far and I have been paying out of pocket to get us a registered society and my instructor course fees. I see y'all are offering it as well with David. I am taking it in May in Stavley. We are having trouble finding a building to use so we will have to settle for out doors for now while we try and figure it out. I may have to buy a building there is in town for sale and Lease it to the club until we have funds to buy it.

Trevor


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

We did it we are now a registered association. :tongue:








Now the hard work really begins


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats! The next thing I would do is apply to be recognized as a registered charity. You will find that it will be easier to get corporate donations if you can give them a tax deductable receipt.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

Spirit thank you that is my next step.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Trevor,

I sent you some of the information you requested to your gmail account.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

Got it thank you so much, it is a big help


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Trevor,

How's things coming along?


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

Very SLow :-(

We are still trying to get the municipality to let us set up and outdoor range. We are having trouble raising funds to get equipment to get the youth gear. We are about to try running a target drive and see if we can get enough targets to run a funraiser shoot in June/July to rais some funds. The building we looked at would be great but it needs about 70k worth of work and the day after we looked at it the Realtor raised the price. We are getting more and more inquiries for the youth progtram and are trying really hard to get something going before wee lose the interested youth. We ahve been posting to see if we can find clubs that have surplus equipment for sale and targets. we jsut missed out one club just donated alot to the Blood Tribe.

How are things going with you move to the new location?

Trevor


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Things are coming along nicely. We are moved in and the set-up is coming along. We started to install the safety nets and butts last weekend. I will be painting the shooting line, lane markers, and 3 meter line this Sunday. I will send you some pics when its all done.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds Great cannot wait to see it.


----------

